# Gay Turkey



## denbuck (Dec 29, 2008)

Up turkey hunting in Cornell,Mi today and found this guy running with three hens.
I can not figure out how to attach picture need help


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

my mom used to date a guy that owns property in cornell...i wish i could get back up there sometime!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Would make for a colorfull mount


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Not much of a beard... I'd give him a couple years!

KW


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

just noticed the hen in the background... cool pic! 

KW


----------



## DetroitDave (Dec 19, 2010)

I would name him "Liberace'... he used to wear the same feathers..


----------

